# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Βόρεια Προάστεια Αθήνας >  Παρεμβολές σε SSID: orasi

## orasiadv

Καλησπέρα σε όλους.
Θα μπω κατευθείαν στο θέμα. Τα τελευταία έξι χρόνια έχω ένα alvarion Breeze net 11 με το οποίο συνδέω το γραφείο μου με το σπίτι. Η επαφή όμως με ασύρματα δίκτυα δεν είναι μεγάλη. Τις τελευταίες 2 εβδομάδες αντιμετωπίζω μεγάλο πρόβλημα θορύβου με αποτέλεσμα η σύνδεση μου να έχει γίνει σχεδόν αδύνατη. Το σήμα μου έρχεται και φεύγει σε άτακτα χρονικά διαστήματα. Κάποιος φίλος με παρέπεμψε σε εσάς ελπίζοντας ότι μπορείτε να με βοηθήσετε. Φοβάμαι ότι κάποιος κόμβος σας μου δημιουργεί παρεμβολές.
Το SSID μου είναι orasi και το BU είναι στο σημείο: Lat 38° 3'8.81"N & Lon 23°45'11.04"
Ενώ το RU είναι στο Lat 38° 2'41.94"N & Lon 23°45'18.14"E 
Θα ήθελα την βοήθεια σας για το πώς μπορώ να αποκαταστήσω την σύνδεση μου. 
Σας ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων

Σπανός Νίκος

----------


## PIT

Και γιατι ανοιγεις το ιδιο τοπικ σε δυο σημεια  ::   ::

----------


## Themis Ap

> Φοβάμαι ότι κάποιος κόμβος σας μου δημιουργεί παρεμβολές.


Αυτό πως το συμπεραίνεις; Υπάρχουν κόμβοι του AWMN κοντά στο σημείο; Έχεις πιάσει κάποιον σε scan από τις συσκευές σου (δεν γνωρίζω τη συγκεκριμένη που χρησιμοποιείς, κάποιο λινκ :: . 

Η απόσταση των 2 συσκευών σου ποιά είναι; Τι άλλο εξοπλισμό χρησιμοποιείς (κεραίες κτλ).

Επίσης στο http://www.wind.awmn.net μπορείς να βάλεις και τις συντεταγμένες του κόμβου σου και να εμφανιστείς στον χάρτη. Έτσι θα μπορέσουμε να καταλάβουμε και που βρίσκεσαι... Αν υπάρχει κάποιος κόμβος κοντά σου, τότε καλύτερο θα ήταν να μιλήσεις κατευθείαν με αυτόν και να δείτε τι φταίει (αν φταίει κάτι σχετικό με το AWMN).

Κατά τα άλλα καλώς όρισες στο forum μας...  ::

----------


## panxan

1ον Γιατί δεν βάζεις κανονικά τα lat lon στο wind να μην βγαίνει στην Αφρική? Όλοι πάτε και αφήνετε τα default. Έλεος
2ον Μην φοβάσαι ότι κάποιος κόμβος μας σου δημιουργεί παρεμβολές. Ψάξε (σκανάρισε) με την βοήθεια του φίλου σου να δεις τι παίζει στην περιοχή σου. 
Εκτός αν φταίει το *African* Wireless Metropolitan Network  ::  σε Lat 0 Lon 0, οπότε μπορείς να τα πεις σ' αυτούς
[attachment=0:2m3oyehx]Afrikan Wireles Metropolitan Network.PNG[/attachment:2m3oyehx]
3ον ΣΒΗΣΕ το τηλέφωνό σου

----------


## orasiadv

Παιδιά 1000 συγνώμη αυτά με τα Lon και τα Lat ούτε καν τα ήξερα πριν από 30 λεπτά έκανα εγγραφή στο wind και το AWMN δεν ξέρω ούτε τι είναι scan. Για να καταλάβεις πέρασαν 15 λεπτά μέχρι να καταλάβω πως ανοίγω ένα θέμα. Μήπως μπορείτε να μου πείτε πια είναι τα νουμερα που πρέπει να βάλω στο lon και λατ?
Σας βάζω το link για τα μηχανήματα που χρησιμοποιώ http://www.alvarion.com/solutions/priva ... 11outdoor/

Έχω παραγγείλει ένα wi-spy έχω κάνει καλά?

----------


## romias

> Παιδιά 1000 συγνώμη αυτά με τα Lon και τα Lat ούτε καν τα ήξερα πριν από 30 λεπτά έκανα εγγραφή στο wind και το AWMN δεν ξέρω ούτε τι είναι scan. Για να καταλάβεις πέρασαν 15 λεπτά μέχρι να καταλάβω πως ανοίγω ένα θέμα. Μήπως μπορείτε να μου πείτε πια είναι τα νουμερα που πρέπει να βάλω στο lon και λατ?


 Tα lon lat στην περιπτωσή σου δε εχουν και τοση σημασία,εκτος αν ενδιαφέρεσε να μπεις στο δύκτιο και καλος να ρθείς.
Τοτε πας στην σελιδα του wind 
http://www.wind.awmn.net 
και αφου γραφτεις εκει πατάς προσθήκη κομβου και τα βρήσκεις.Βεβαια πρεπει να καταλάβεις τι κανουμε εμεις εδω.  ::  
Τωρα λες οτι δεν ξέρεις να κανεις σκαν.Πως βλεπεις το σήμα που λες οτι ερχετε και φέυγει;Αυτο είνει σκαν.Εκτος απτο δικό σου ap,orasi,bu,βλέπεις κι αλλα σήματα,εχουν το προθεμα awmn;

----------


## papashark

> Καλησπέρα σε όλους.
> Θα μπω κατευθείαν στο θέμα. Τα τελευταία έξι χρόνια έχω ένα alvarion Breeze net 11 με το οποίο συνδέω το γραφείο μου με το σπίτι. Η επαφή όμως με ασύρματα δίκτυα δεν είναι μεγάλη. Τις τελευταίες 2 εβδομάδες αντιμετωπίζω μεγάλο πρόβλημα θορύβου με αποτέλεσμα η σύνδεση μου να έχει γίνει σχεδόν αδύνατη. Το σήμα μου έρχεται και φεύγει σε άτακτα χρονικά διαστήματα. Κάποιος φίλος με παρέπεμψε σε εσάς ελπίζοντας ότι μπορείτε να με βοηθήσετε. Φοβάμαι ότι κάποιος κόμβος σας μου δημιουργεί παρεμβολές.
> Το SSID μου είναι orasi και το BU είναι στο σημείο: Lat 38° 3'8.81"N & Lon 23°45'11.04"
> Ενώ το RU είναι στο Lat 38° 2'41.94"N & Lon 23°45'18.14"E 
> Θα ήθελα την βοήθεια σας για το πώς μπορώ να αποκαταστήσω την σύνδεση μου. 
> Σας ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων
> 
> Σπανός Νίκος


Μπορεί να είναι και κάποιος κόμβος μας.

Μπορεί να είναι και ο γείτονας σου που πήρε adsl με wireless router και σερφάρει ασύρματα από το μπαλκόνι του.

Μπορεί και η εταιρεία tifla.gr να έστησε και εκείνη ένα λινκ από το σπίτι στο γραφείο της.

Mπορεί και κάποιος να πήρε μια ασύρματη κάμερα στους 2.4 και να σε παρεμβάλει αυτή, που μπορεί να παίζει νόμιμα μέχρι τα 10db, μπορεί να έχει και καμιά παντόφλα 5Watt με εξωτερικές κεραίες και να παίζει στα 60db....

Εν ολίγης, η μπάντα των 2.4 είναι ελεύθερη για όλους, και όλοι μπορούν να την χρησιμοποιούν, χωρίς να προστατεύονται από παρεμβολές.

Οι μοναδικοί όροι χρήσης χοντρικά είναι ότι θα πρέπει τα μηχανήματα να είναι πιστοποιημένα (κοινώς να είναι σύμφωνα με τον 802.11abg, τον ΕΤSI 300 32 :: , και η EIRP (συνολική ισχύς εκπομπής = έξοδος μηχανήματος + κέρδος κεραίας - απώλειες καλωδίων) να είναι μέχρι 20db.

Πρόσεχε λοιπόν καταρχάς μήπως εσύ είσαι παράνομος, γιατί όσα breeze net έχω δει στημένα από παλιά είναι όλα στο full.

Τώρα αν θες κάτι άλλο, βρες έναν σοβαρό επαγγελματία να σου το φτιάξει.

----------


## papashark

> Παιδιά 1000 συγνώμη αυτά με τα Lon και τα Lat ούτε καν τα ήξερα πριν από 30 λεπτά έκανα εγγραφή στο wind και το AWMN δεν ξέρω ούτε τι είναι scan. Για να καταλάβεις πέρασαν 15 λεπτά μέχρι να καταλάβω πως ανοίγω ένα θέμα. Μήπως μπορείτε να μου πείτε πια είναι τα νουμερα που πρέπει να βάλω στο lon και λατ?
> Σας βάζω το link για τα μηχανήματα που χρησιμοποιώ http://www.alvarion.com/solutions/priva ... 11outdoor/
> 
> Έχω παραγγείλει ένα wi-spy έχω κάνει καλά?


Lat 38° 2'41.94"N & Lon 23°45'18.14"E = 38.044983° 23.755039°
Lat 38° 3'8.81"N & Lon 23°45'11.04" = 38.052446° 23.753066°

H απόσταση από ότι είδα είναι γύρω στα 850 μέτρα.

Οχι, δεν κάνεις τίποτα με το wi-spy

Πάρε ένα φορητό, φόρτωσε το http://www.netstumber.org, και δες τι πιάνεις, και δες ποιο κανάλια από τα 11 έχει τον λιγότερο θόρυβο.

Δοκίμασε να αλλάξεις κανάλι στις συσκευές σου.

Υπόψιν ότι μπορεί να μην σε παρεμβάλει κανένας, και απλά να έχει αποκεντραριστεί η κεραία σου, να έχει χαλάσει κάποιο καλώδιο, ή ακόμα και η συσκευή.

Το WiFi σε μακρινά λινκ ΔΕΝ είναι Plug n' Play, βρες έναν επαγγελματία !  ::  

(άλλωστε ο εξοπλισμός έχει πέσει πάρα πολύ, πάντε τα 3-4Κ€ το ζευγάρι τα breezenet  ::  )

----------


## orasiadv

Έχω δοκιμάσει όλα τα κανάλια . Στα μισά κάνει το ίδιο και στα άλλα μισά δεν πιάνει καθόλου.
Το σήμα όπως είπα έρχεται και φεύγει. Υπάρχει περίπτωση το πρόβλημα να είναι hardware?
Μπορείτε να μου προτείνετε κάποιον επαγγελματία?

----------


## orasiadv

Έβαλα τα την τοποθεσία αλλά ακόμα δεν με εμφανίζει.
Πως μπορώ να ενεργοποιήσω το wind στο google earth?

----------


## Themis Ap

Βασικά έχεις βάλει λάθος τις συντεταγμένες σου. Βγάζει τη θέση σου κάπου στη Νέα Πέραμο...  ::  

http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=15329

----------


## Tsakonas1982

Μπας και παιζει κατι με την στηριξη καμμιας κεραιας και με τον αερα χανει την ευθυγραμμιση κλπ?Αυτα τα μηχανηματα πανελ κεραιες δεν εχουν?Γιατι δεν κανεις τον κοπο να τα δοκιμασεις με πιο κατευθυντικες κεραιες?Ο λιγος παραπανω κοπος στην ευθυγραμμιση θα σε σωσει απτον θορυβο....Εχεις μονωσει τις μεταλλικες επαφες στις κεραιες?Μπας κι εχει σκουριασει τιποτα?(Δεν νομιζω να παιζει πολυ ρολο αλλα θα σε βοηθησει νομιζω το τελευταιο)

----------


## orasiadv

Οι κεραίες που έχω δεν είναι κατευθυντικες?
έβαλα τις σωστές τοποθεσίες στο wind. 
Μπορείτε να δείτε τι παίζει?

----------


## Tsakonas1982

> Οι κεραίες που έχω δεν είναι κατευθυντικες?


στη φωτο που δωσες εμενα για πανελ η σεκτορ μου φαινονται.Τσεκαρε την τεκμηριωση των συσκευων,στανταρ θαχουνε ενα διαγραμμα ακτινοβολιας/εκπομπης (η πως λεγεται αυτο το σχεδιο).H σεκτορ θα εχει ενα διαγραμμα καπως ετσι http://www.ferimex.com/en/product.php?A ... tor_V_12dB ,η πανελ http://www.ferimex.com/en/product.php?Antenna_Flat_18 καπως ετσι και μια πιο κατευθυντικη θα φερνει προς αυτο http://www.ferimex.com/en/product.php?Antenna_ISM_24HP.Προσοχη,αναφερομαι μονο στα διαγραμματα,οχι στη μορφη των κεραιων.Που λες λοιπον οι εν λογω κεραιες ,αν χανουν ευθυγραμμιση στο καθετο η στο οριζοντιο επιπεδο λογω ανεμου/κακης στηριξης φυσικο ειναι να ανεβοκατεβαινει το σημα.Αλλα και εκει να μην ειναι το προβλημα ,με την αντικατασταση των κεραιων με grid η πιατα τοτε "μαζευεις" θορυβο(περιπου μονο) απο την περιοχη που δειχνει το τριτο διαγραμμα,ενω στις πρωτες δυο περιπτωσεις μαζευεις απο ΟΛΗ αυτη την περιοχη..κι αν εχουν ολοι ασυρματα ρουτερ σε g να λες παλι καλα που συνδεεσαι ΠΟΥ και ΠΟΥ  ::   ::  ...μπες στο utility της συσκευης,ολο και καποιο antenna alignment tool θαχει...

----------


## JB172

Από ότι είδα στο datasheet http://www.alvarion.com/upload/contents ... _rev.e.pdf
οι κεραίες είναι panel με άνοιγμα εκπομπής/λήψης 20 μοίρες οριζόντια και κάθετα με απολαβή 16 dBi (Flat Panel 16 dBi, 20° Vertical /Horizontal).
Δεν είναι κατευθυντικές, με αποτέλεσμα να λαμβάνουν πολλά ασύρματα σήματα (άρα και θόρυβο) και να δημιουργούν και θόρυβο. Βάλε καλύτερα 2 καλές grid κεραίες 2.4 GHz ή δύο πιάτα offset + feeder 2.4 GHz.

Αν η εκπομπή των συσκευών είναι ρυθμισμένη στο maximum (14 dBm), μαζί με την απολαβή των panel (16 dBi), μείον τις απώλειες των connectors + καλωδίων (άντε να είναι 2 db), δυστυχώς εκπέμπεις πάνω από το όριο των 20 dBm που επιτρέπεται στην Ελλάδα.
Χοντρικά 14 + 16 - 2 = 28

Από ότι είδα, έχουν κρυπρογράφιση WEP. Δες αν έχουν και κρυπτογράφιση WPA/WPA2 και βάλτα εκεί (είναι πολύ πιο ασφαλή). Αν δεν έχουν, δες αν μπορείς να τους βάλεις κάποιο άλλο firmware (νεώτερο). Αν δεν υπάρχει τρόπος να μπουν σε WPA/WPA2 άλλαξε εξοπλισμό.

Κάνε ένα scan και από τα 2 σημεία και δώσε μας τα αποτελέσματα για να δούμε τι λαμβάνεις.

----------


## orasiadv

Ο Συγκεκριμένος εξοπλισμός είναι εκεί 6 χρόνια χωρίς να κάνει ούτε κιχ. Έπαιζε τόσο καιρό χωρίς το παραμικρό πρόβλημα. Οι κεραίες είναι σε ιστό 9 μέτρων στηριζόμενοι από 6 αντηρίδες και δεν κουνάει ούτε με τους πιο δυνατούς ανέμους. 

Πώς να κάνω scan?

----------


## JB172

Διάβασε το manual των συσκευών.
Κάπου θα γράφει πως γίνεται το scan.

9 μέτρα ιστό? Χμ, ελπίζω να έχεις κάποια άδεια, διότι τέτοιο ύψος απαγορεύεται από τη νομοθεσία.

----------


## Tsakonas1982

> Ο Συγκεκριμένος εξοπλισμός είναι εκεί 6 χρόνια χωρίς να κάνει ούτε κιχ. Έπαιζε τόσο καιρό χωρίς το παραμικρό πρόβλημα. Οι κεραίες είναι σε ιστό 9 μέτρων στηριζόμενοι από 6 αντηρίδες και δεν κουνάει ούτε με τους πιο δυνατούς ανέμους. 
> 
> Πώς να κάνω scan?


το οτι επαιζε 6 χρονια δεν σημαινει απολυτως τιποτα.Τωρα τα τελευταια 2 χρονια που πολλαπλασιαζονται με γεωμετρικη προοδο οι συσκευες ασυρματης δικτυωσης πολλαπλασιαζεται και ο θορυβος που υπαρχει στον αερα.Κ εγω εδω με καλη γκριντ φαντασου οτι ωρες ωρες πεφτει πολυ η ποιοτητα της συνδεσης μου απο τον χαμο που γινεται στον αερα...Και 6 χρονια ειναι παρα πολλα για ηλεκτρονικη συσκευη...Μην ξεχνας πως και τα ηλεκτρονικα γερνανε και συμπεριφερονται παραξενα.Ειδικα αν λειτουργουν 24/7 και τρωνε ζεστες-υγρασιες κλπ.Οποτε παιζει να φταιει και ο εξοπλισμος σου.Σε πρωτη φαση αγοραζεις 2 κεραιες (αν εισαι σε αποσταση που εχεις πολυ καλη ορατοτητα και βολευουν οι συνθηκες πιατα και φιντερς ,αλλιως γκριντς που κεντραρονται πιο ευκολα αλλα χανουν σε κατευθυντικοτητα λιγακι-),και τα καταλληλα καλωδια.Το σημα σιγουρα θα βελτιωθει με τον τροπο που σου λεω,εφοσον αφιερωσεις λιγο χρονο στο κεντραρισμα.Εαν επιμενουν τα προβληματα αλλαζεις και εξοπλισμο.
Scan τωρα..Στο μανουαλ θα αναφερεται ως site survey.

----------


## papashark

> Ο Συγκεκριμένος εξοπλισμός είναι εκεί 6 χρόνια χωρίς να κάνει ούτε κιχ. Έπαιζε τόσο καιρό χωρίς το παραμικρό πρόβλημα. Οι κεραίες είναι σε ιστό 9 μέτρων στηριζόμενοι από 6 αντηρίδες και δεν κουνάει ούτε με τους πιο δυνατούς ανέμους. 
> 
> Πώς να κάνω scan?


Aν είναι 6 χρόνια αφημένος μόνος, πολύ πιθανό να έχει πάθει κάτι. Σκουριάζουν οι ιστοί, χαλαρώνουν, κλπ

Πάντως δεν είναι πολύ μακρινό το λινκ σου.

Είτε όντως κάποιος εκπέμπει κοντά και σε εππηρεάζει, ή έχει χαλάσει κάτι στο κεντράρισμα της κεραίας ή στα καλώδια σου.

----------


## quam

Θα πρέπει να γίνει ξανά μέτρηση και έλεγχος της κατάστασης του εξοπλισμού. Αν πράγματι βρεθεί ότι τα επίπεδα θορύβου στην περιοχή σου είναι τόσο υψηλά που αναστέλουν έστω και προσωρινά τη σύνδεση, τότε λόγω των ενσωματωμένων στο σύστημα κεραιών ίσως να είναι αναπόφευκτη η αλλαγή του με κάποιο άλλο, που θα έχει κατευθυντική εκπομπή/λήψη.

----------


## orasiadv

Μπορώ να δείξω και εγώ στο wind με μια γραμμή την σύνδεση μου?
Orasi-Bu με Orasi-Ru?
Μπορώ χρησιμοποιώντας το breeze net να συνδεθώ στο AWMN από Χαλκίδα? Το σπίτι μου στη Χαλκίδα είναι σε πολύ ψηλό σημείο. Από την ταράτσα του σπιτιού μου βλέπω βόριο και νότιο ευβοϊκό!

----------


## socrates

Να συμπληρώσω ότι μπορεί να έχεις παρεμβολές και απο εκπομπές που δεν φαίνονται σε ένα active scan και από μη νόμιμο εξοπλισμό που δεν ακολουθεί τα πρώτυπα 802.11b/g και δεν φαίνεται όυτε καν με passive scan. (To active scan εμφανίζει μόνο τα AccessPoints).

Έτσι όπως περιγράφεις το πρόβλημα (μικρή επίδραση στην απόπειρα αλλαγής καναλιών) το ποιο πιθανό είναι να έχεις παρεμβολές από κάτι που δεν φαίνεται στο scan list σου... αλλά το scan το κάνεις για να αποκλειστεί αυτή η πιθανότητα.

----------


## mojiro

> Μπορώ να δείξω και εγώ στο wind με μια γραμμή την σύνδεση μου?
> Orasi-Bu με Orasi-Ru?
> Μπορώ χρησιμοποιώντας το breeze net να συνδεθώ στο AWMN από Χαλκίδα? Το σπίτι μου στη Χαλκίδα είναι σε πολύ ψηλό σημείο. Από την ταράτσα του σπιτιού μου βλέπω βόριο και νότιο ευβοϊκό!


Το AWMN δεν προορίζεται για στέγαση επαγγελματικών δικτύων. Είναι ανοικτό με προβλήματα και κινδύνους για μία επιχείρηση.

Εάν συνδεθείς σε μένα ας πούμε και επειδή δεν σου έχω και κάποια ιδιαίτερη υποχρέωση μπορεί μια μέρα να τα κατεβάσω επειδή έτσι θέλω, να μείνεις ξεκρέμαστος στη δουλειά σου και ενδεχομένως να νιώθεις ότι πρέπει να με κράξεις. Δεν είναι έτσι όμως, γιατί δε με πληρώνεις για τη σύνδεση σου και ούτε πρόκειται να δεχτώ τα χρήματα σου, γιατί αυτή τη μορφή έχει το δίκτυο. Δεν είναι ISP ή μισθωμένο κύκλωμα το AWMN.

Φιλικά πάντα.

----------


## geosid

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από orasiadv
> 
> Μπορώ να δείξω και εγώ στο wind με μια γραμμή την σύνδεση μου?
> Orasi-Bu με Orasi-Ru?
> Μπορώ χρησιμοποιώντας το breeze net να συνδεθώ στο AWMN από Χαλκίδα? Το σπίτι μου στη Χαλκίδα είναι σε πολύ ψηλό σημείο. Από την ταράτσα του σπιτιού μου βλέπω βόριο και νότιο ευβοϊκό!
> 
> 
> Το AWMN δεν προορίζεται για στέγαση επαγγελματικών δικτύων. Είναι ανοικτό με προβλήματα και κινδύνους για μία επιχείρηση.
> 
> ...


++

----------


## orasiadv

Διακρίνω μια μικρή δόση εχθρότητας και ειρωνείας . Θα ήμουν ηλίθιος αν σκόπευα να βάλω το δίκτυο της εταιρείας μου στο AWMN. Αυτό που ρώτησα είναι αν ανανεώσω τον εξοπλισμό της εταιρείας μου αν θα μπορούσα να χρησιμοποιήσω τον παλιό εξοπλισμό μου για να συνδεθώ (Εκτός εταιρείας πλέον) από Χαλκίδα για ερασιτεχνικούς σκοπούς όπως όλοι σας. Μπήκα εδώ γιατί με πληροφόρησαν ότι είστε οι guru των ασύρματων δικτύων. Πίστεψα ότι θα βρω ένα φιλικό περιβάλλον το οποίο θα με συμβουλέψει κατάλληλα και θα με κάνει φίλο σας. Κάποιοι όμως θεώρησαν σωστό νε κράξουν γιατί άνοιξα δυο θέματα στο forum και γιατί δεν έβαλα τα lat και lon στο wind. 

Φιλικά πάντα.

Anyway ευχαριστώ όλους όσους μου έδωσαν σωστές πληροφορίες. Αν είναι κάποιος που θέλει και μπορεί να με συμβουλέψει στι θέμα που προανέφερα μπορεί να μου απαντήσει. Έχω βάλει το τον κόμβο #15332 στο wind για να δείτε για πιο σημείο εννοώ. 

Ευχαριστώ και πάλι

----------


## papashark

> Διακρίνω μια μικρή δόση εχθρότητας και ειρωνείας . Θα ήμουν ηλίθιος αν σκόπευα να βάλω το δίκτυο της εταιρείας μου στο AWMN. Αυτό που ρώτησα είναι αν ανανεώσω τον εξοπλισμό της εταιρείας μου αν θα μπορούσα να χρησιμοποιήσω τον παλιό εξοπλισμό μου για να συνδεθώ (Εκτός εταιρείας πλέον) από Χαλκίδα για ερασιτεχνικούς σκοπούς όπως όλοι σας. Μπήκα εδώ γιατί με πληροφόρησαν ότι είστε οι guru των ασύρματων δικτύων. Πίστεψα ότι θα βρω ένα φιλικό περιβάλλον το οποίο θα με συμβουλέψει κατάλληλα και θα με κάνει φίλο σας. Κάποιοι όμως θεώρησαν σωστό νε κράξουν γιατί άνοιξα δυο θέματα στο forum και γιατί δεν έβαλα τα lat και lon στο wind. 
> 
> Φιλικά πάντα.
> 
> Anyway ευχαριστώ όλους όσους μου έδωσαν σωστές πληροφορίες. Αν είναι κάποιος που θέλει και μπορεί να με συμβουλέψει στι θέμα που προανέφερα μπορεί να μου απαντήσει. Έχω βάλει το τον κόμβο #15332 στο wind για να δείτε για πιο σημείο εννοώ. 
> 
> Ευχαριστώ και πάλι


Σε γενικές γραμμές είμαστε ψιλοεπιθετικοί με τις εταιρείες χωρίς ιδιαίτερο λόγο, πιστεύουμε ότι η μπαντα μας ανοίκει, παρότι ξέρουμε ότι είναι λάθος αυτό. Είναι μια έμφυτη αριστεριζουσα διάθεση, ακόμα και από μη αριστερούς  ::  

Επείσης είμαστε δύστροποι αλλά και εξαιρετικά καλαμπουρτζίδες, κοινώς από όλα έχουμε, σαν μια μικρή κοινωνία.

Πάντως για τον παλιό εξοπλισμό σου, θα σε στεναχωρίσω, δεν βλέπω να μπορείς να τον κάνεις τίποτα, παραμονο κανα πολύ κοντινό λινκ και αυτό με "ίσως" να παίξει...

----------


## Acinonyx

> Σε γενικές γραμμές είμαστε ψιλοεπιθετικοί με τις εταιρείες χωρίς ιδιαίτερο λόγο,


Ε όχι και χωρίς ιδιαίτερο λόγο! Κατά κανόνα τα εταιρικά link σκίζουν την μπάντα είτε με μικρές κεραίες είτε με πολύ μεγάλη ισχύ.

Και η περίπτωση του φίλου δεν έφυγε από τον κανόνα. Παζει με panel και full ισχύ.

----------


## orasiadv

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> Σε γενικές γραμμές είμαστε ψιλοεπιθετικοί με τις εταιρείες χωρίς ιδιαίτερο λόγο,
> 
> 
> Ε όχι και χωρίς ιδιαίτερο λόγο! Κατά κανόνα τα εταιρικά link σκίζουν την μπάντα είτε με μικρές κεραίες είτε με πολύ μεγάλη ισχύ.
> 
> Και η περίπτωση του φίλου δεν έφυγε από τον κανόνα. Παζει με panel και full ισχύ.


Αλήθεια μπορεις να ξέρεις με τι ισχυ παίζω?

----------


## Tsakonas1982

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Acinonyx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> ...


με ολο τον σεβασμο,αλλα για να μην ξερεις καν πως να σκαναρεις,φοβαμαι πως η εγκατασταση απο τον τεχνικο θα ηταν του τυπου "ας δουλεψει το λινκ ο κοσμος ναρθει αναποδα.."...και απο την στιγμη που το συγκεκριμενο δουλευει μεχρι 24db ....  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## PIT

Κανε την καταχωριση σου στο *WIND της Ευβοιας (ΝΕΟ)* *http://wind.eviawireless.gr* να δουμε που εισαι.

Αυτο ισχυει αν ειναι να ασχοληθεις πειραματικα και για χομπυ. Για την εταιρεια σου μην το σκεφτεσαι καν. Στο ανεφερε και ο mojiro παραπανω.

----------


## orasiadv

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από orasiadv
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Acinonyx
> 
> ...


Το συγκεκριμένο σύστημα παίζει στα 18dbm γιατί η απόσταση μου είναι πολύ μικρή και ο τεχνικός είπε ότι αν το ανεβάσω πιο πολύ θα το κάψω!

----------


## PIT

> Το συγκεκριμένο σύστημα παίζει στα 18dbm γιατί η απόσταση μου είναι πολύ μικρή και ο τεχνικός είπε ότι αν το ανεβάσω πιο πολύ θα το κάψω!


  ::   ::

----------


## orasiadv

> Κανε την καταχωριση σου στο *WIND της Ευβοιας (ΝΕΟ)* *http://wind.eviawireless.gr* να δουμε που εισαι.
> 
> Αυτο ισχυει αν ειναι να ασχοληθεις πειραματικα και για χομπυ. Για την εταιρεια σου μην το σκεφτεσαι καν. Στο ανεφερε και ο mojiro παραπανω.


Όπως σου είπα και με pm θα ήμουν χαζός αν σκόπευα να βάλω την εταιρεία μου σε αυτό το δίκτυο. Στο θέμα της Χαλκίδας όμως θα ήθελα πολύ να αξιοποιήσω alvarion 
Το έχω βάλει στο wind αλλά θα το βάλω και σε αυτό που λες!

----------


## PIT

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από PIT
> 
> Κανε την καταχωριση σου στο *WIND της Ευβοιας (ΝΕΟ)* *http://wind.eviawireless.gr* να δουμε που εισαι.
> 
> Αυτο ισχυει αν ειναι να ασχοληθεις πειραματικα και για χομπυ. Για την εταιρεια σου μην το σκεφτεσαι καν. Στο ανεφερε και ο mojiro παραπανω.
> 
> 
> Όπως σου είπα και με pm θα ήμουν χαζός αν σκόπευα να βάλω την εταιρεία μου σε αυτό το δίκτυο. Στο θέμα της Χαλκίδας όμως θα ήθελα πολύ να αξιοποιήσω alvarion 
> Το έχω βάλει στο wind αλλά θα το βάλω και σε αυτό που λες!


Την καταχωρηση την εκανες στο wind της Αθηνα. Κανε καταχωρηση σε αυτο σου που εδωσα.

----------


## geosid

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Acinonyx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> ...


αν δεν δει καποιος δεν μπορει να σου πει με τι ισχυ παιζεις , αλλα επειδη πρεπει να εχεις πεσει σε τζιμανι τεχνικο μερικοι, μαζι τους και εγω φανταζομαστε οτι παιζεις τσιτα τα γκαζια φουλ στη στροφη  ::   ::

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> Σε γενικές γραμμές είμαστε ψιλοεπιθετικοί με τις εταιρείες χωρίς ιδιαίτερο λόγο,
> 
> 
> Ε όχι και χωρίς ιδιαίτερο λόγο! Κατά κανόνα τα εταιρικά link σκίζουν την μπάντα είτε με μικρές κεραίες είτε με πολύ μεγάλη ισχύ.
> 
> Και η περίπτωση του φίλου δεν έφυγε από τον κανόνα. Παζει με panel και full ισχύ.


Ελα ρε Βασίλη, εδώ εγώ έγραψα για δικούς μας που εκπέμπουν με 34-35db και μόνο που δεν βγήκαν οι "δικηγόροι" τους να με φάνε....

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από orasiadv
> 
> 
> Το συγκεκριμένο σύστημα παίζει στα 18dbm γιατί η απόσταση μου είναι πολύ μικρή και ο τεχνικός είπε ότι αν το ανεβάσω πιο πολύ θα το κάψω!


Αυτό όντως είναι ανέκδοτο !  ::  

Πάντως δεν αποκλείετε όντως να έπαιζε με νόμιμη ισχύ. 850 μέτρα είναι όλα κι όλα  ::

----------


## nvak

> Καλησπέρα σε όλους.
> Θα μπω κατευθείαν στο θέμα. Τα τελευταία έξι χρόνια έχω ένα alvarion Breeze net 11 με το οποίο συνδέω το γραφείο μου με το σπίτι. Η επαφή όμως με ασύρματα δίκτυα δεν είναι μεγάλη. Τις τελευταίες 2 εβδομάδες αντιμετωπίζω μεγάλο πρόβλημα θορύβου με αποτέλεσμα η σύνδεση μου να έχει γίνει σχεδόν αδύνατη. Το σήμα μου έρχεται και φεύγει σε άτακτα χρονικά διαστήματα. Κάποιος φίλος με παρέπεμψε σε εσάς ελπίζοντας ότι μπορείτε να με βοηθήσετε. Φοβάμαι ότι κάποιος κόμβος σας μου δημιουργεί παρεμβολές.
> Το SSID μου είναι orasi και το BU είναι στο σημείο: Lat 38° 3'8.81"N & Lon 23°45'11.04"
> Ενώ το RU είναι στο Lat 38° 2'41.94"N & Lon 23°45'18.14"E 
> Θα ήθελα την βοήθεια σας για το πώς μπορώ να αποκαταστήσω την σύνδεση μου. 
> Σας ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων
> 
> Σπανός Νίκος


Η σύνδεση σπίτι - γραφείο δεν είναι η τυπική επαγγελματική χρήση. 
Πολλά μέλη μας χρησιμοποιούν το δίκτυο του AWMN για να κάνουν αυτό που κάνεις, μιάς και δεν έχουν όλοι οπτική επαφή σπίτι-γραφείο  ::  

Την μπάντα b την έχουμε εγκαταλείψει εδώ και καιρό λόγω του θορύβου. Πλέον κάθε σπίτι έχει κάτι που εκπέμπει σε b...
Για αυτό τον λόγο, είναι σίγουρο ότι δεν παρεμβάλεσαι απο μάς.

Πρέπει να κάνεις τα κάτωθι:
- τσεκάρεις οπτικά τον εξοπλισμό σου και στα δύο άκρα (μονώσεις, θέση κεραιών, κατάσταση καλωδίων)
- μπορείς να βελτιώσεις τα πράγματα αν βάλεις πιό κατευθυντικές κεραίες.
- το καλύτερο είναι να έρθεις σε επαφή με τα παιδιά της περιοχής σου και να αλλάξεις όλο τον εξοπλισμό σε a με πιό κατευθυντικές κεραίες. Το κόστος είναι κάπου 200€ για κάθε άκρο και το κέρδος είναι ότι θα μπορείς να συνδεθείς με το δίκτυό μας. 
- προυπόθεση να σε συνδέσουμε είναι να εκπαιδευτείς στα ασύρματα έστω και με το ζόρι  ::   ::

----------


## NetTraptor



----------


## orasiadv

Σας ευχαριστώ για την πολύτιμη βοήθεια σας. 
Σε αυτό που μάλλον τελικά όλοι σας συμφωνείτε είναι ότι πρέπει να τσεκάρω τον εξοπλισμό μου καλύτερα. Έξι χρόνια δεν είναι και λίγα. Αλλά 9 μέτρα ιστός δεν κατεβαίνει εύκολα!!!. 
Αν είναι να κατέβει πρέπει όταν θα μπει στη θέση του να παίζει σωστά.

Ευχαριστώ και πάλι

----------


## papashark

Εγώ πάλι θα επιμείνω να βρεις κάποιον που ξέρει.

Τα μηχανήματα σου λένε πόσο σήμα λαμβάνουν, και αν θυμάμαι καλά λένε και πόσο θόρυβο. Από εκεί πρώτα θα καταλάβεις το τι γίνετε. Μετά το επόμενο βήμα είναι να τα κατεβάσεις όλα κάτω.

----------


## orasiadv

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από orasiadv
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από PIT
> 
> ...


DONE!!!

----------


## klarabel

Μόλις είδα το πόστ και χαρακτηριστικά θυμάμαι ότι ένα SSID = "orasi" (χαρακτηριστικό το όνομα) το έπιανα σχεδόν σε οποιοδήποτε σκαν από Ιλιον. Ακόμα και απο το αυτοκίνητο με φορητή συσκευή από το "Απολις" το έπιανα. Πρέπει να έπαιζε κάτι παραπάνω...  ::

----------


## orasiadv

> Μόλις είδα το πόστ και χαρακτηριστικά θυμάμαι ότι ένα SSID = "orasi" (χαρακτηριστικό το όνομα) το έπιανα σχεδόν σε οποιοδήποτε σκαν από Ιλιον. Ακόμα και απο το αυτοκίνητο με φορητή συσκευή από το "Απολις" το έπιανα. Πρέπει να έπαιζε κάτι παραπάνω...


Όχι γιατί μέχρι τον Δεκέμβριο του 2007 η τοποθεσία το BU ήταν lat: 38.044445 και lon: 23.760477. 
Με τα λίγα που μπορώ να καταλάβω μάλλον ήμασταν στην ίδια ευθεία !!!
To SSID τώρα είναι orasiadv και αποκλείετε να το πιάνεις.

----------


## ON AIR

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από klarabel
> 
> Μόλις είδα το πόστ και χαρακτηριστικά θυμάμαι ότι ένα SSID = "orasi" (χαρακτηριστικό το όνομα) το έπιανα σχεδόν σε οποιοδήποτε σκαν από Ιλιον. Ακόμα και απο το αυτοκίνητο με φορητή συσκευή από το "Απολις" το έπιανα. Πρέπει να έπαιζε κάτι παραπάνω... 
> 
> 
> Όχι γιατί μέχρι τον Δεκέμβριο του 2007 η τοποθεσία το BU ήταν lat: 38.044445 και lon: 23.760477. 
> Με τα λίγα που μπορώ να καταλάβω μάλλον ήμασταν στην ίδια ευθεία !!!
> To SSID τώρα είναι orasiadv και αποκλείετε να το πιάνεις.


Αν θέλεις κάνουμε ένα link μαζί από εδώ που είμαι και εγώ στο Ηράκλειο και μπορούμε να κάνουμε και άλλο link Χαλκίδα που είναι το σπίτι σου με Χαλκούτσι στο Δήμο Ωρωπού που έχω μέρος εκεί, αφού κανονίσεις και με τα άλλα παιδιά από Χαλκίδα.
Να ξέρεις όμως αν θέλεις να μπεις στην οικογένεια ότι θα πρέπει να δίνεις συνέχεια χωρίς κανένα επαγγελματικό συμφέρον , όλοι εδώ έτσι είναι.

----------


## Neuro

Κάποια σχόλια άσχετα με το θέμα μεταφέρθηκαν στα O.T.

Παρακαλώ ηρεμία και να μην αναμασάμε πάλι τα ίδια και τα ίδια.

----------


## orasiadv

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από orasiadv
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από klarabel
> 
> ...


Το γεγονός ότι έχω εταιρεία δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν μπορώ να έχω και χόμπι.
Όχι δεν με ενδιαφέρει για την Αθήνα. Όπως είπα δεν θέλω να εμπλακεί το εταιρικό μου δίκτυο. 

Για Χαλκίδα όμως θα είναι τρέλα!!. Πιστεύεις ότι με το breeze net μπορώ να φτάσω μέχρι εκεί? To breeze net λέει ότι φτάνει μέχρι 55 χλμ !!! 

Αν είδες το σπίτι στην Χαλκίδα είναι σε πολύ ψηλό σημείο μπορώ να κάνω link και με κάποιον που τον ενδιαφέρει από την βόρεια πλευρά του ευβοϊκού!!!

----------


## JB172

Ο συγκεκριμένος εξοπλισμός δεν κάνει για στήσιμο backbone. Και στην περίπτωση που θα έφτανε στα 55 χλμ το link, θα ήταν σε ταχύτητα της τάξης <=1 Mbit. Στους κόμβους backbone, χρησιμοποιούμε για τα link τους, την ελεύθερη αδειοδότησης μπάντα των 5Ghz (5470 - 5725 MHz) με εξοπλισμό κατάλληλο για το πρωτόκολλο 802.11a. Οπότε θα χρειαστείς και τον ανάλογο εξοπλισμό. Οι ταχύτητες με τον κατάλληλο εξοπλισμό είναι πολλαπλάσιες από ότι με τον δικό σου εξοπλισμό που δουλεύει στο πρωτόκολλο 802.11b και φτάνει στην θεωρητική μέγιστη ταχύτητα τα 11 Mbit.

----------


## ON AIR

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ON AIR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από orasiadv
> 
> ...


Θα έπρεπε να ήσουν πανευτυχής αν σου δινόταν η δυνατότητα να συνδέσεις το εταιρικό σου δίκτυο (ιδίας χρήσης) και όχι ERP ή υπηρεσιών προστιθέμενης αξίας.
Το μηχάνημα που αναφέρεις μπορεί να συνδεθεί έως 1 χιλιόμετρο σύμφωνα με τους Ευρωπαϊκούς Κανονισμούς, θα πρέπει να χρησιμοποιήσεις άλλον εξοπλισμό, η απόσταση 55 χ.λ.μ που αναφέρεις είναι απαγορευτική σύμφωνα και με τους Ευρωπαϊκούς Κανονισμούς με οποιονδήποτε εξοπλισμό και όταν κάνεις link με νόμιμο εξοπλισμό το κάνεις για να εξυπηρετήσεις το Δημόσιο συμφέρον (όχι υπηρεσιών προστιθέμενης αξίας για κανέναν) κάνοντας και άλλα link παράλληλα.

----------


## papashark

[quote=ON AIR]


> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από "ON AIR":36zfg7op
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από orasiadv
> 
> ...


Θα έπρεπε να ήσουν πανευτυχής αν σου δινόταν η δυνατότητα να συνδέσεις το εταιρικό σου δίκτυο (ιδίας χρήσης) και όχι ERP ή υπηρεσιών προστιθέμενης αξίας.
Το μηχάνημα που αναφέρεις μπορεί να συνδεθεί έως 1 χιλιόμετρο σύμφωνα με τους Ευρωπαϊκούς Κανονισμούς, θα πρέπει να χρησιμοποιήσεις άλλον εξοπλισμό, η απόσταση 55 χ.λ.μ που αναφέρεις είναι απαγορευτική σύμφωνα και με τους Ευρωπαϊκούς Κανονισμούς με οποιονδήποτε εξοπλισμό και όταν κάνεις link με νόμιμο εξοπλισμό το κάνεις για να εξυπηρετήσεις το Δημόσιο συμφέρον κάνοντας και άλλα link παράλληλα.[/quote:36zfg7op]

Θα σε συμβούλευα να αγνοήσεις τα τελευταία comments του χρήστη on air...

Αποδοκιμάζουμε την εκμετάλευση του δικτύου μας από εταιρείες για οποιοδήποτε λόγο, είτε είναι ERP, είτε το οτιδήποτε. Eκμετάλευση βέβαια το να συνδέσεις το σπίτι σου δεν είναι.

Τα μηχανήματα που έχεις στην ΕΕ, δεν βγάζουν λινκ 55 χλμ με νόμιμη ισχύ εξόδου, αλλά θα σε πάνε νόμιμα στα 2-3 χιλιόμετρα, ή ακόμα και 4-5 αν άλλαζαν οι κεραίες τους. Το πρόβλημα όπως σου προαναφέρανε είναι η συχνότητα, αφού στους 2.4 έχει πάρα πολύ θόρυβο. Οπως σου είπα κι εγώ, όπως σου είπαν και άλλοι, τα μηχανήματα σου για λινκ αποστάσεων (πάνω από 200-300 μέτρα) είναι άχρηστα πλέον στην Αθήνα, αλλά και σε πολλές άλλες περιοχές όπου υπάρχουν ασύρματα dsl routers, και διάφορα wifi links, αλλά καθως και αναμεταδότες για κάμερες, remote control για πομόνες (έχω δει 2Watt παντόφλα + κεραία για το χωράφι).

----------


## bedazzled

> από ότι με τον δικό σου εξοπλισμό που δουλεύει στο πρωτόκολλο 802.11b και φτάνει στην θεωρητική μέγιστη ταχύτητα τα 11 Mbit.


Ο εξοπλισμός του μάλλον είναι πρώτης γενιάς 802.11 με διαμόρφωση FHSS (με ότι συνεπάγεται η ανα-πήδηση συχνότητας  ::  pun intended) και max 1-2 Mbps...




> το κάνεις για να εξυπηρετήσεις το Δημόσιο συμφέρον


Αυτό ποιός το λέει; Οι πολιτικές/κομματικές πεποιθήσεις μιας συγκεκριμένης κοινωνικής κάστας;

Πάντως όσον αφορά τις εταιρίες, γι' αυτό υπάρχουν και συγκεκριμένες επαγγελματικές λύσεις (LMDS, WiMAX και άλλα..), γιατί το WiFi δεν είναι αποκλειστικό για κανέναν... απλά στην Ελλάδα έχουμε συνηθίσει στις άρπα-κόλλα λύσεις (έχω δει προσωπικά μεγάλη εταιρία registrar να βασίζει κρίσιμους DNS της πίσω από ADSL 1 Mbps down / 256 Kbps up.. και οι SDSL και τα μισθωμένα τι ρόλο βαράνε άραγε;  ::  ρητορική η ερώτηση φυσικά..) αυτά δεν συμβαίνουν στο εξωτερικό πάντως, στις σοβαρές χώρες τουλάχιστον.

----------


## orasiadv

Το περίεργο είναι το εξής:
Από εχθές το βράδυ μέχρι και πριν 30 λεπτά το σύστημα έπαιζε άψογα με πολύ λίγες παρεμβολές. 

Εδώ και 30 λεπτά έχω θαφτεί!!! 


 ::

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από JB172
> 
> από ότι με τον δικό σου εξοπλισμό που δουλεύει στο πρωτόκολλο 802.11b και φτάνει στην θεωρητική μέγιστη ταχύτητα τα 11 Mbit.
> 
> 
> Ο εξοπλισμός του μάλλον είναι πρώτης γενιάς 802.11 με διαμόρφωση FHSS (με ότι συνεπάγεται η ανα-πήδηση συχνότητας  pun intended) και max 1-2 Mbps...


Το λινκ που έδωσε είναι το DS.11, που είναι κανονικό 802.11b με DSSS

----------


## papashark

> Το περίεργο είναι το εξής:
> Από εχθές το βράδυ μέχρι και πριν 30 λεπτά το σύστημα έπαιζε άψογα με πολύ λίγες παρεμβολές. 
> 
> Εδώ και 30 λεπτά έχω θαφτεί!!!


define "αψογα"

Αν δεν μπεις στις συσκευές να δεις πόσο σήμα λένε και πόσο θόρυβο, δεν κάνεις δουλειά πάντως...

----------


## ON AIR

> Το περίεργο είναι το εξής:
> Από εχθές το βράδυ μέχρι και πριν 30 λεπτά το σύστημα έπαιζε άψογα με πολύ λίγες παρεμβολές. 
> 
> Εδώ και 30 λεπτά έχω θαφτεί!!!


Όταν λες εταιρικό δίκτυο τι εννοείς τι ακριβός κάνεις και από το σπίτι σου μάλιστα. 
Αν θυμάμαι καλά κάποτε κάπου εκεί παλιά υπήρχε και ένας ραδιοφωνικός σταθμός.

----------


## orasiadv

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από orasiadv
> 
> Το περίεργο είναι το εξής:
> Από εχθές το βράδυ μέχρι και πριν 30 λεπτά το σύστημα έπαιζε άψογα με πολύ λίγες παρεμβολές. 
> 
> Εδώ και 30 λεπτά έχω θαφτεί!!! 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


-65dBm = αψογα  :: 

-83dBm = Χάλια  ::

----------


## bedazzled

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από bedazzled
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από JB172
> 
> ...


mea culpa  ::

----------


## ON AIR

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από orasiadv
> 
> ...


Τις παρεμβολές από πού τις ακούς ?  ::

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από orasiadv
> 
> ...


Αν μια σου λέει -65 και την άλλη -83, τότε δεν είναι παρεμβολή.

----------


## BladeWS

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από bedazzled
> 
> ...



Enigma?

----------


## orasiadv

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από bedazzled
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> ...


Η max ταχύτητα είναι 3,7 mbps

----------


## orasiadv

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από orasiadv
> 
> Το περίεργο είναι το εξής:
> Από εχθές το βράδυ μέχρι και πριν 30 λεπτά το σύστημα έπαιζε άψογα με πολύ λίγες παρεμβολές. 
> 
> Εδώ και 30 λεπτά έχω θαφτεί!!! 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ότι δεν προλαβαίνω να κάνω στο γραφείο το κάνω και από το σπίτι και τούμπαλιν.
Παιδιά, οικογένεια...
Πρέπει να είσαι και λίγο σπίτι.

----------


## orasiadv

Αν μια σου λέει -65 και την άλλη -83, τότε δεν είναι παρεμβολή.[/quote]


Υπάρχουν στιγμές που το σήμα χάνετε εντελώς

----------


## orasiadv

Έγινα Μαρίδα !!!!

----------


## JB172

Ο papashark εννοεί -65 από την μία κεραία και -83 από την άλλη.
Αλλά εσύ μάλλον εννοείς ότι από την μία κεραία βλέπεις -65 έως -83 (και ίσως και χειρότερα)

----------


## orasiadv

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από orasiadv
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> ...



 ::  Αν ήξερα θα ήμουν ακόμα αμοιβάδα σε αυτό το forum

----------


## JB172

> Έγινα Μαρίδα !!!!


Καλό ψήσιμο.  ::

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> Αν μια σου λέει -65 και την άλλη -83, τότε δεν είναι παρεμβολή.
> 
> 
> 
> Υπάρχουν στιγμές που το σήμα χάνετε εντελώς


Είτε η κεραία σου κουνιέτε, είτε η συσκευή έχει αρπάξει (και δεν παίζει σωστά), είτε κάπου έχεις πάρει υγρασία και στεγνώνει (αν και αυτό δεν ταιριάζει με την συμπεριφορά που λες, δεν θα έπαιζε νωρίς το πρωί, αλλά τα βράδια θα ήταν οκ).


@JB

νομίζω δεν βλέπει τον client, μόνο το ΑΡ, συνήθως τον client τον βάζανε χωρίς να φαίνετε καν η ΙΡ του.

----------


## orasiadv

> Ο papashark εννοεί -65 από την μία κεραία και -83 από την άλλη.
> Αλλά εσύ μάλλον εννοείς ότι από την μία κεραία βλέπεις -65 έως -83 (και ίσως και χειρότερα)



 ::  Ακριβώς!!!

----------


## JB172

> @JB
> 
> νομίζω δεν βλέπει τον client, μόνο το ΑΡ, συνήθως τον client τον βάζανε χωρίς να φαίνετε καν η ΙΡ του.


You are right.  ::  
Κεκτημένη ταχύτης

----------


## orasiadv

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από orasiadv
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> ...


Η κεραία δεν κουνιέται. 
Τώρα αν το σύστημα έχει «Αρπάξει» θα το δείξει η νεκροψία.
Μάλλον μέσα στην εβδομάδα θα κατέβει για έλεγχο.

----------


## orasiadv

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> @JB
> 
> νομίζω δεν βλέπει τον client, μόνο το ΑΡ, συνήθως τον client τον βάζανε χωρίς να φαίνετε καν η ΙΡ του.
> 
> 
> You are right.  
> Κεκτημένη ταχύτης


  ::   ::   ::

----------


## JB172

Από το ένα σημείο βλέπεις το σήμα, σωστά ?

----------


## orasiadv

> Από το ένα σημείο βλέπεις το σήμα, σωστά ?


Όχι.
Και από τα δύο που το παρακολουθώ από το software του συστήματος το σήμα πέφτει ταυτόχρονα

----------


## ON AIR

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από JB172
> 
> Από το ένα σημείο βλέπεις το σήμα, σωστά ?
> 
> 
> Όχι.
> Και από τα δύο που το παρακολουθώ από το software του συστήματος το σήμα πέφτει ταυτόχρονα


Άκου με τον εξοπλισμό που έχεις δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να κάνεις δουλειά, και αφού έχεις τόσο πολύ δουλειά καλύτερα θα ήταν να έβαζες καμιά adsl να καθάριζες τώρα πια τσάμπα είναι, και να το καταργήσεις αυτό το πράγμα.

----------


## JB172

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από JB172
> 
> Από το ένα σημείο βλέπεις το σήμα, σωστά ?
> 
> 
> Όχι.
> Και από τα δύο που το παρακολουθώ από το software του συστήματος το σήμα πέφτει ταυτόχρονα


Δώσε μας ένα screenshot με τα σήματα που βλέπεις για να καταλάβουμε τι βλέπεις.

----------


## bedazzled

> καλύτερα θα ήταν να έβαζες καμιά adsl να καθάριζες τώρα πια τσάμπα είναι, και να το καταργήσεις αυτό το πράγμα.


Εδώ θα συμφωνήσω ή αλλιώς γύρισε το setup σου σε 802.11a + πιάτα/grid...

----------


## orasiadv

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από orasiadv
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από JB172
> 
> ...


Ok

----------


## orasiadv

Συγνώμη έκανα λάθος
Το RB έχει ένδειξη RSSI ενώ το BU δεν έχει.

----------


## ON AIR

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ON AIR
> 
> καλύτερα θα ήταν να έβαζες καμιά adsl να καθάριζες τώρα πια τσάμπα είναι, και να το καταργήσεις αυτό το πράγμα.
> 
> 
> γύρισε το setup σου σε 802.11a + πιάτα/grid...


Και μετά δεν θα παίζει τίποτα σε όλη την περιοχή.  ::

----------


## JB172

[quote=ON AIR]


> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από "ON AIR":31by5t82
> 
> καλύτερα θα ήταν να έβαζες καμιά adsl να καθάριζες τώρα πια τσάμπα είναι, και να το καταργήσεις αυτό το πράγμα.
> 
> 
> γύρισε το setup σου σε 802.11a + πιάτα/grid...


Και μετά δεν θα παίζει τίποτα σε όλη την περιοχή.  :: [/quote:31by5t82]
Σε τι το στηρίζεις αυτό?

----------


## bedazzled

[quote=ON AIR]


> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από "ON AIR":1vc0w7gi
> 
> καλύτερα θα ήταν να έβαζες καμιά adsl να καθάριζες τώρα πια τσάμπα είναι, και να το καταργήσεις αυτό το πράγμα.
> 
> 
> γύρισε το setup σου σε 802.11a + πιάτα/grid...


Και μετά δεν θα παίζει τίποτα σε όλη την περιοχή.  :: [/quote:1vc0w7gi]
Έγραψα πουθενά να παίξει με τσίτα ισχύ; Φυσικά και θα βάλει πιάτο ή grid για να παίξει στην ελάχιστη ισχύ.

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από JB172
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από orasiadv
> 
> ...


Δεν έχει μέτρηση θορύβου (Noise), και εφόσον δεν μετράει Noise, δεν έχει και SNR (signal to noise ratio) για να δεις αν κάτι σου δημιουργεί παρεμβολές.

Σου ξαναλέω όμως, ότι αφού παίζει το RSSI, είτε κουνιούνται οι κεραίες, είτε κάποια έχει χαλάσει το TX της....

----------


## papashark

[quote=JB172]


> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από bedazzled
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από "ON AIR":cpkhveiu
> 
> ...


Σε τι το στηρίζεις αυτό?[/quote:cpkhveiu]

Στην On Air λογική....

Βρε On Air, οκ καταλάβαμε, δεν θες να στήνει κανένας άλλος λινκ πλην του awmn, και από εκεί μόνο αυτοί που γουστάρεις εσύ. Δεν χρειάζετε να γράφεις παλαβά όμως....

----------


## ON AIR

[quote=JB172]


> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από bedazzled
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από "ON AIR":20mv5lk9
> 
> ...


Σε τι το στηρίζεις αυτό?[/quote:20mv5lk9]
Από τα προαναφερόμενα το συμπεραίνω με παράδειγμα την ισχύ που έπαιζε και πριν 6 χρόνια.

----------


## JB172

[quote=ON AIR][quote=JB172]


> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από bedazzled
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από "ON AIR":39l3p8f2
> 
> ...


Σε τι το στηρίζεις αυτό?[/quote:39l3p8f2]
Από τα προαναφερόμενα το συμπεραίνω με παράδειγμα την ισχύ που έπαιζε και πριν 6 χρόνια.[/quote:39l3p8f2]
Ο άνθρωπος δεν γνωρίζει. Τώρα προσπαθεί να μάθει. Ελπίζω να το εμπεδώσει καλά ότι η τσίτα ισχύ δεν φέρνει πάντα και το ανάλογο αποτέλεσμα. Εχουμε πολλά παραδείγματα άλλωστε που με λιγότερη ισχύ πετυχαίνουμε και καλύτερο αποτέλεσμα.

----------


## papashark

[quote=ON AIR][quote=JB172]


> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από bedazzled
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από "ON AIR":3vdpy3f8
> 
> ...


Σε τι το στηρίζεις αυτό?[/quote:3vdpy3f8]
Από τα προαναφερόμενα το συμπεραίνω με παράδειγμα την ισχύ που έπαιζε και πριν 6 χρόνια.[/quote:3vdpy3f8]

Που είδες με τι ισχύ έπαιζε πριν από 6 χρόνια ?

Σταμάτα να γράφεις ότι σου κατέβει....

Ασε που το -66 για την απόσταση που έχει και τις κεραίες που έχει, δείχνει εκπομπή κάτω από το όριο !

----------


## bedazzled

[quote=ON AIR][quote=JB172]


> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από bedazzled
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από "ON AIR":122vcvca
> 
> ...


Σε τι το στηρίζεις αυτό?[/quote:122vcvca]
Από τα προαναφερόμενα το συμπεραίνω με παράδειγμα την ισχύ που έπαιζε και πριν 6 χρόνια.[/quote:122vcvca]
Ράβδος εν γωνία, άρα βρέχει...

Το ότι κάποιος του έστησε σύστημα που παίζει μη-οικολογικά πριν 6 χρόνια, δεν σημαίνει ότι θα επαναλάβει το ίδιο σφάλμα, πόσο μάλλον αφού ήρθε εδώ να ρωτήσει για συμβουλές. Ή μήπως κάνεις δίκη προθέσεων;

Τελικά διαφωνείς επειδή έχεις επιχειρήματα ή απλά διαφωνείς για να διαφωνείς; Εγώ όπως είδες δεν είχα κανένα πρόβλημα να συμφωνήσω μαζί σου σε αυτό που είπες περί ADSL.




> Ελπίζω να το εμπεδώσει καλά ότι η τσίτα ισχύ δεν φέρνει πάντα και το ανάλογο αποτέλεσμα. Εχουμε πολλά παραδείγματα άλλωστε που με λιγότερη ισχύ πετυχαίνουμε και καλύτερο αποτέλεσμα.


Έτσι.

Ένα απλοϊκό/καθημερινό παράδειγμα για να το εμπεδώσει και ο πιο αδαής: αν βάλεις ένα ηχοσύστημα στην διαπασών, θα αρχίσει να έχει τρέμουλο/παραμόρφωση ο ήχος και ενδεχομένως κίνδυνο να το κάψεις αν παίζει παρατεταμένα στο full.
Για αυτό αν ρίξεις το volume, η ποιότητα του ήχου ανεβαίνει αισθητά...

----------


## ON AIR

Καλά όλα αυτά, και τι εξοπλισμό θα δηλώσει στην ΕΕΤΤ αν είναι ιδιωτικό δίκτυο που θέλει δήλωση ? τι θα πει ? τα έφτιαξα μόνος μου ? ποιός θα του δώσει την ανάλογη πιστοποίηση ? θα δηλώσει και τα 9 μέτρα ιστό ?

----------


## papashark

> Καλά όλα αυτά, και τι εξοπλισμό θα δηλώσει στην ΕΕΤΤ αν είναι ιδιωτικό δίκτυο που θέλει δήλωση ? τι θα πει ? τα έφτιαξα μόνος μου ? ποιός θα του δώσει την ανάλογη πιστοποίηση ? θα δηλώσει και τα 9 μέτρα ιστό ?


Δεν πας για ύπνο καλύτερα ?

Τι είναι αυτά τα κουλά που γράφεις ?

Δεν υπάρχει καμία διαφορά με το αν το λινκ είναι για να συνδέσει 2 γραφεία της εταιρείας του, αν είναι το γραφείο με το σπίτι, ή αν είναι ένα λινκ του awmn.

Και τα δύο ιδία χρήση είναι.

Ακόμα και τα 9 μέτρα ιστού που είναι εκτός ορίου, άσχετα με το θέμα είναι....

Εσύ ON AIR τα έχεις δηλώσει τα λινκ σου ? Εχεις πιστοποίηση ?

----------


## ON AIR

Τα έχω δηλώσει στο wind
Ο άνθρωπος όμως πρέπει να τα δηλώσει στην ΕΕΤΤ αν είναι εκτός AWMN

----------


## bedazzled

> Καλά όλα αυτά, και τι εξοπλισμό θα δηλώσει στην ΕΕΤΤ αν είναι ιδιωτικό δίκτυο που θέλει δήλωση ?


Newsflash: και το AWMN είναι ιδιωτικό δίκτυο με ιδιωτικά κεφάλαια!
Ναι-ναι, ξέρω ότι ξερνάς όποτε ακούς την λέξη «ιδιώτης» και θα ήθελες πολύ να είναι δημόσιο α λα ΔΕΚΟ (με συνοδεία ... αλλαντικών  :: ), αλλά έτσι είναι τα πράγματα...




> τι θα πει ? τα έφτιαξα μόνος μου ? ποιός θα του δώσει την ανάλογη πιστοποίηση ?


Μας δουλεύεις;
Έχουν καμία πιστοποίηση οι ιδιοκατασκευές π.χ. feeders;




> θα δηλώσει και τα 9 μέτρα ιστό ?


Μην μπερδεύεις την βούρτσα με την ... πολεοδομία.

----------


## papashark

> Τα έχω δηλώσει στο wind
> Ο άνθρωπος όμως πρέπει να τα δηλώσει στην ΕΕΤΤ αν είναι εκτός AWMN


Γιατί, το wind υποκαθιστά την ΕΕΤΤ ?

Δικοί σου κανονισμοί είναι αυτοί ?  ::

----------


## JB172

> Τα έχω δηλώσει στο wind
> Ο άνθρωπος όμως πρέπει να τα δηλώσει στην ΕΕΤΤ αν είναι εκτός AWMN


Αδεια δίνει η EETT όταν πρόκειται για επαγγελματικό link και γίνετε εκτός μη αδειοδοτούμενων συχνοτήτων και με πληρωμή χρήσης της συγκεριμένης συχνότητας.
Με τη λογική αυτή, όλα τα ασύρματα ρουτεράκια θα έπρεπε να δηλωθούν στην EETT επειδή δεν ανήκουν στο awmn?

----------


## Tsakonas1982

> Με τη λογική αυτή, όλα τα ασύρματα ρουτεράκια θα έπρεπε να δηλωθούν στην EETT επειδή δεν ανήκουν στο awmn?


βρε συ αφου τα ρουτερακια ειναι για εσωτερικο χωρο.Εδω λεμε για λινκ σε εξωτερικο χωρο.Την διαφορα την κανει το "μη εμπορικη χρηση" που θελει ο κυριος.

----------


## JB172

> Με τη λογική αυτή, όλα τα ασύρματα ρουτεράκια θα έπρεπε να δηλωθούν στην EETT επειδή δεν ανήκουν στο awmn?
> 
> 
> βρε συ αφου τα ρουτερακια ειναι για εσωτερικο χωρο.Εδω λεμε για λινκ σε εξωτερικο χωρο.Την διαφορα την κανει το "μη εμπορικη χρηση" που θελει ο κυριος.


Και τα Οvislink/D-Link/whatever που χρησιμοποιούν πολλοί clients του awmn (και εκτός awmn) για εσωτερική χρήση κανονικά είναι.
Οπως έγραψε και ο papashark πιο πάνω για ιδία χρήση είναι, και στις μη αδειοδοτούμενες μπάντες δεν χρειάζεται άδεια. Αδεια θέλει για link εκτός μπάντας.
Για την διαφορά στο "μη εμπορική χρήση" συμφωνώ.

----------


## Tsakonas1982

ξερω γω...ετσι οπως αντιλαμβανομαι εγω τον νομο εννοει ->ζωνη ISM (industrial science medical) ,αν την θελει ο ιδιωτης για ιδιωτικη-μη εμπορικη χρηση ΟΚ,δεν χρειαζεται αδεια,αν συντρεχει περιπτωση εμπορικης χρησης,τοτε (εξ αντιδιαστολης επιχειρημα)->χρειαζεται αδεια +χρημα στο κρατος......νομιζω μια εταιρια κινητης τηλεφωνιας ειχε δοκιμασει να κανει ασυρματη δικτυωση χωρις αδεια το 2005-2006 και μαζεψε ενα προστιματακι και ετρεχε σε δικαστηρια..

Οπως τα τραπεζια.Αν μια μερα βαλεις ενα τραπεζι μπροστα στο σπιτι σου δεν χρειαζεσαι αδεια.Αν το κανεις ομως χωρις αδεια ενω εισαι μαγαζι,εχεις προβλημα.

Αν θελει καποιος φιλος να δωσει λινκακι τον νομο να διαφωτιστουμε  ::

----------


## JB172

Είμαστε ΟΤ βέβαια.
Για δες αν σου κάνουν τα συννημένα.

----------


## JB172

> αν συντρεχει περιπτωση εμπορικης χρησης,τοτε (εξ αντιδιαστολης επιχειρημα)->χρειαζεται αδεια +χρημα στο κρατος


Εδώ έχεις δίκιο πχ. hotspots της forthnet.
Αλλά για εταιρικά link διασύνδεσης μεταξύ 2 ή περισσοτέρων σημείων στις μη αδειοδοτημένες μπάντες, χωρίς εμπορική εκμετάλλευση, νομίζω ότι δεν χρειάζεται άδεια.

----------


## Vigor

> [attachment=0:btcyxyb8]Breeze.png[/attachment:btcyxyb8]


Για το *Frame Check Sum Error=42%* κανείς δεν κάνει κουβέντα?

----------


## papashark

> ξερω γω...ετσι οπως αντιλαμβανομαι εγω τον νομο εννοει ->ζωνη ISM (industrial science medical) ,αν την θελει ο ιδιωτης για ιδιωτικη-μη εμπορικη χρηση ΟΚ,δεν χρειαζεται αδεια,αν συντρεχει περιπτωση εμπορικης χρησης,τοτε (εξ αντιδιαστολης επιχειρημα)->χρειαζεται αδεια +χρημα στο κρατος......νομιζω μια εταιρια κινητης τηλεφωνιας ειχε δοκιμασει να κανει ασυρματη δικτυωση χωρις αδεια το 2005-2006 και μαζεψε ενα προστιματακι και ετρεχε σε δικαστηρια..
> 
> Οπως τα τραπεζια.Αν μια μερα βαλεις ενα τραπεζι μπροστα στο σπιτι σου δεν χρειαζεσαι αδεια.Αν το κανεις ομως χωρις αδεια ενω εισαι μαγαζι,εχεις προβλημα.
> 
> Αν θελει καποιος φιλος να δωσει λινκακι τον νομο να διαφωτιστουμε


Σε κάποιον κανονισμός της ΕΕΤΤ και του Υπ.Μεταφορών, δίνετε η ερμηνεία της "ιδίας χρήσης" και της παροχής "τηλεποικωνιακών υπηρεσιών".

Έτσι το να έχεις συνδεδεμένα τα 2 άκρα της εταιρείας σου και να περνάνε από μέσα οποιαδήποτε δεδομένα, ακόμα και παράδειγμα voip τηλέφωνα για τηλεπωλήσεις, ή πρόσβαση σε σέρβερ με παιχνίδια που χρεώνεις, αποτελεί ιδία χρήση. Το να στήσεις Wireless ISP παύει να είναι ιδία χρήση.

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από orasiadv
> 
> [attachment=0:3rflrark]Breeze.png[/attachment:3rflrark]
> 
> 
> Για το *Frame Check Sum Error=42%* κανείς δεν κάνει κουβέντα?


Γιατί, περίμενες κάτι καλύτερο στους 2.4 ?  ::  

Αναμφισβήτητα λειτουργεί σε μια συχνότητα με πάρα πολλές παρεμβολές, σκέψου όμως ότι αυτό το θεωρεί ότι παίζει άψογα !

Κάπως έτσι και τα 3.7Mbit το θεωρεί καλή ταχύτητα, όταν θα έπρεπε να πιάνει τα 5.5Mbit.

Δεν νομίζω ότι σε κανέναν από εμάς κάνει εντύπωση ότι ακόμα και με πολύ καλό σήμα (-66) έχει τόσα λάθη στα πακέτα (λόγο των παρεμβολών), την στιγμή που ευαισθησία του είναι πολύ υψηλότερη (είναι 802.11b, στην ξεφτύλα θα έχει ένα -80, άσε που τα alvarion ποτέ δεν ήταν μηχανήματα της ξεφτύλας). "Εντύπωση" κάνει η αυξομείωση του σήματος από -66 σε -86, ή και που χάνετε τελείως (άρα στο -90 και κάτω).

----------


## Vigor

> Δεν νομίζω ότι σε κανέναν από εμάς κάνει εντύπωση ότι ακόμα και με πολύ καλό σήμα (-66) έχει τόσα λάθη στα πακέτα (λόγο των παρεμβολών), την στιγμή που ευαισθησία του είναι πολύ υψηλότερη (είναι 802.11b, στην ξεφτύλα θα έχει ένα -80, άσε που τα alvarion ποτέ δεν ήταν μηχανήματα της ξεφτύλας). "Εντύπωση" κάνει η αυξομείωση του σήματος από -66 σε -86, ή και που χάνετε τελείως (άρα στο -90 και κάτω).


Το DataSheet δηλώνει ευαισθησία της τάξεως των -85dB στα 11Mbps.

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> Δεν νομίζω ότι σε κανέναν από εμάς κάνει εντύπωση ότι ακόμα και με πολύ καλό σήμα (-66) έχει τόσα λάθη στα πακέτα (λόγο των παρεμβολών), την στιγμή που ευαισθησία του είναι πολύ υψηλότερη (είναι 802.11b, στην ξεφτύλα θα έχει ένα -80, άσε που τα alvarion ποτέ δεν ήταν μηχανήματα της ξεφτύλας). "Εντύπωση" κάνει η αυξομείωση του σήματος από -66 σε -86, ή και που χάνετε τελείως (άρα στο -90 και κάτω).
> 
> 
> Το DataSheet δηλώνει ευαισθησία της τάξεως των -85dB στα 11Mbps.


Hμουν έτοιμος να πω "σκέψου πόσο πέφτει το σήμα, ώστε παρόλο το -93 ευαισθησία στο 1Mbit, χάνει το λινκ", αλλά μετά συνειδητοποίησα ότι εκεί έχει πολύ παραπάνω θόρυβο, και μπορεί και στο -80κάτι να χάνει το λινκ ....  ::

----------


## orasiadv

Βρήκα ένα μηχανάκι της aphelion:
http://www.aphelions.com/support/downlo ... _605AG.pdf
Το οποίο παίζει και στις δυο συχνότητες. 

Επίσης βρήκα ένα site το οποίο μπορώ να τα προμηθευτώ.

Μήπως μπορεί να με βοηθήσει κάποιος για το ποιες κεραίες να πάρω (grid κλπ) για να παίξω και στις δυο συχνότητες χωρίς να έχω πρόβλημα και να έχω και την καλύτερη δυνατή ταχύτητα?
Σας βάζω το site αν έχετε την καλοσύνη να δείτε και να μου πείτε

http://www.atel.com.pl

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων

----------


## Vigor

> Επίσης βρήκα ένα site το οποίο μπορώ να τα προμηθευτώ.


Και τα 672ευρώ για το κομμάτι Aphelion 600AG καλά είναι.

----------


## fengi1

Παρε 2 RB411, 2 CM9 καρτουλες , 80αρια πιατα και 2 Feeder nvak να κανεις δουλεια σου με κανα 350αρια ευρω.
Για μενα μακρια απο grid. Ειναι για αυτους και τις εταιριες που βαριουνται να γυρισουν στο σημειο Α να κεντραρουν.

----------


## orasiadv

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από orasiadv
> 
> Επίσης βρήκα ένα site το οποίο μπορώ να τα προμηθευτώ.
> 
> 
> Και τα 672ευρώ για το κομμάτι Aphelion 600AG καλά είναι.



Αυτό που με ενδιαφέρει είναι να είναι κάτι αξιόπιστο και νόμιμο.
Το budget είναι μέχρι 2κ

----------


## bedazzled

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Vigor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από orasiadv
> 
> ...


Πολλά δίνεις, ακολούθησε την λύση που σου πρότεινε ο fengi1 και τα «ρέστα» μπορείς να τα φας αλλού.  ::

----------


## papashark

Ξεχνα τα πιάτα.

Grid θα ξαναπάρεις.

Πιάτο σε 9μετρο ιστό δεν είναι για παιδάκια....

"don't try this at home !"

----------


## Tsakonas1982

ναι..κι εγω νιουφης αλλα με καλη γκριντ ηταν πις οφ κεηκ να την εγκαταστησω και να την ευθυγραμμισω.Και αν παρεις δυνατη γκριντ ,κατεβαζεις ισχυ στα μηχανηματα σου (η αγοραζεις μηχανημα που δεν χρειαζεται ναναι τοσο δυνατο οσο αυτα που δειχνεις),η γκριντ σου αντισταθμιζει αυτην την απωλεια και εχεις φοβερη συνδεση με ελαχιστο θορυβο για το φασμα.

----------


## nvak

> Ξεχνα τα πιάτα.
> 
> Grid θα ξαναπάρεις.
> 
> Πιάτο σε 9μετρο ιστό δεν είναι για παιδάκια....
> 
> "don't try this at home !"


Δεν πρέπει να έχει και στίς δύο μεριές ενιάμετρο ιστό. 
Οπότε πιάτο στην μία μεριά και grid στην άλλη. 
http://www.aerial.net/shop/product_info ... cts_id=484

----------


## fengi1

> Ξεχνα τα πιάτα.
> 
> Grid θα ξαναπάρεις.
> 
> Πιάτο σε 9μετρο ιστό δεν είναι για παιδάκια....
> 
> "don't try this at home !"


Απο την μια γκρινιαζεις για τον θορυβο και την ρυπανση απο την αλλη του λες grid.
Ok . Θα την βαλει στον 9μετρο στο περιπου να κοιταει την αλλη ή το πιατο , θα τσιτωσει ισχυ να παιζει και ολα καλα.
850 μετρα ειναι και με 60 αρια πιατακια τελεια θα παιξει με -5 TX

Δες 350 μετρα Link
bw test 22,5 / 22,5 

[attachment=0:3h53lnq1]miv-app.JPG[/attachment:3h53lnq1]

----------


## papashark

Mια καλή μεγάλη grid έχει ίδια απόδωση με ένα 60αρι πιατάκι  ::

----------

